# END OF A GUN: Starring Steven Seagal – Available Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD on December 13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Action superstar Steven Seagal stars in End of a Gun, a appealing, high-stakes thriller that will be available on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD, and Digital HD on December 13 from Lionsgate. Seagal plays Decker, an ex-DEA agent who takes deadly action one night to save the alluring Lisa (Jade Ewen) and quickly finds himself chased by the cops, hit squads, and a sadistic drug lord to claim their $2 million loot. End of a Gun is a take-no-prisoners action thrill-ride and will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> An ex-DEA agent’s life takes an unexpected turn when he comes to the rescue of a seductive woman, and finds himself entangled in a bloody game of cat and mouse with a maniacal drug lord when he goes on the run with her…and $2 million worth of drug money.
> ...


----------

